#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Vampires

## TylerDP

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if any of you have seen the videos of Bill Schnoebelen: Interview with an Ex-Vampire. If so I was wondering if anyone here was willing to say whether or not any of this is true. I'm sure if he saw this stuff and got out of it there has to be someone else who has also seen this sort of thing. Whether it was the same way as he did, by becoming one and and being close with its circles, or if there is any infomation out there on people who claim to have seen these things or been attacked by them. I believe that this is highly possible but i like to see as many facts as possible. Thank you for your help, if you can find anything that seems close to Schnoebelen's account it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You, TylerDP

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Our sister site has two vampires as moderators, and we have a few that come and go. I haven't seen the video.

----------


## Gazeeboh

You know I posted a big long rant on this guy. But then I did some reading and decided this would be a better way....

Don't listen to a thing this guy says.

He is a fraud and out to make money.

Check these sites out...

Anti-Masonic Examples: Bill Schnoebelen

they talk a bit about him here... Misinformation about Wicca on the Jesus-is-Lord web site

this is Bills , selling his movie...- Interview With An Ex-Vampire: A True Story 

here is a bunch of links ... foreverknightfa: William Bill Schnoebelen now claims he was a vampire

Check them out. The guy is nothing more than a dude trying to make money of gullible Christians.

----------


## Peace Rain

Actually thats fraud, I'm thinking. But vampires, are real, thats Occult Forums sister site, Vampire Forum.
You can know vampires are real, but he's a fake.

----------


## Darius

True. Can we send our resident Leg-breaker Iza around? hehe

----------

